# The window tint shop messed up my window again



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

I had my car tinted 30% all around and the passenger window's tint had some scratches in it so I called the shop and they said they would replace it. Well I had it replaced and I kept noticing a whistling noise on the way home, so I made sure the windows were rolled up all the way. It turns out the window that was tinted wasn't rolled up all the way and I noticed it now has about an 1/8" gap where the tint doesn't cover along the bottom! :angry: 

Now I'm angry...why can't people get stuff right the first time! I had the car tinted in Indianapolis where I go to college now I'm back home, which is 3 hours north of Indy, for fall break and cant have anything done about it until next week! :shoot:


----------



## Gauz316 (Jan 7, 2012)

So what shop did you take it to? I'm in Indy and am about to have the same thing done.


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh hey it's been a while since I've looked at this thread but I took it to a place towards the Carmel area. I still reccommend this guy he did take care of me in the end fixed the window and then gave me a $25 gift card to use for my future mods at his shop.


----------

